# HR2x and R22 0x02F4/0x2F5/0x2F6 - Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the discussion thread for all MPEG-4 DVRs.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155858

Issues Only thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155859

_Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend. _


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Note... this is a very limited national release this time. I can't say when it will go to a wider group yet.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I received it at 2:27am pst this morning.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I received it at 2:27am pst this morning.


As did I ..


----------



## Howie (Aug 16, 2006)

I got it, too. Haven't had time to play with it, though.


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

I have two HR20's, one got it, one didn't. Didn't get to look around much, but did notice the new info/test menus.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I didn't have any "new" items message, but that could be because I was on a ce.
Hmmm.... looks like this might be a "left" coast push.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

This is from the release notes:"Menu/On Demand options for both networked & non-networked customers". I don't see this, or anything that looks different from before.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

One thing that I noticed that I didn't notice before is that the download from this morning is listed in "History". I went back two weekends ago and the ce download wasn't listed. Maybe NR downloads have always been listed in "History" but I just never checked.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

We can only hope that "improved video and audio performance" refers to the issues surrounding stuttering on playback (non-reception-based pauses and freezes).

But on the other hand, both my units got it and I can see by the HDD activity indicator on my X drive that I will need another reboot if I want smooth playback (and my screen saver is stuttering), so I guess that's a big fat NO!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> One thing that I noticed that I didn't notice before is that the download from this morning is listed in "History". I went back two weekends ago and the ce download wasn't listed. Maybe NR downloads have always been listed in "History" but I just never checked.


Yes, they're there. I think they eventually fall off but they are there if they are pushed.


----------



## trojanralphie (Feb 6, 2007)

Received on both HR20-700's this am and all works ok.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, they're there. I think they eventually fall off but they are there if they are pushed.


My "History" count shows 648 items listed, so it must take awhile for items to be deleted. I wish there was a way to delete items in "History".


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

Bricked mine; 3 reboots so far and no good. Can't change channels. ugh!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

bwclark said:


> Bricked mine; 3 reboots so far and no good. Can't change channels. ugh!


Unplug the power for a minute. Sometimes this will do the trick.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Two out of four HRs got the update today. Both HR20-700 were updated, the HR21-700 and HR23-700 were not.

Bob


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Got it too. No issues so far.


----------



## tvjay (Sep 26, 2007)

What is different about the "New System Test and Info Screen"? My "new" box has been showing guide errors during system test ever since I got it. I wonder if this will fix it. Before you say I have a hardware problem, it passed on the old software version and now it does not pass it on the current software. I get all satellites and all sat channel test work.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Note... this is a very limited national release this time. I can't say when it will go to a wider group yet.


I guess the CE program is no more.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Unplug the power for a minute. Sometimes this will do the trick.


Negative on that. Pulled the plug again this time for about 3 minutes...same problem. Single local channel it is locked onto. Can't change channels without getting totally locked out.

Tried to check sat signals...totally locks up and have to reboot/pull plug.

A real brick.

If it ain't broke don't fix it! How does one turn off these updates?
UGH 

EDIT:
Got the redownload instructions from Greg Alsobrook, and made it back to 02d7.......All is right with the world once again. Whew!


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Received on 2 x HR20-700 at 3:29 MDT this morning in Boise ID


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> One thing that I noticed that I didn't notice before is that the download from this morning is listed in "History". I went back two weekends ago and the ce download wasn't listed. Maybe NR downloads have always been listed in "History" but I just never checked.


I think it only the downloads that are pushed to your receiver (like a national release) are listed in history. The downloads that are forced (which is the case for CE releases) aren't there.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> I received it at 2:27am pst this morning.


Interesting. I live in the same city and I didn't get it.

EDIT:I could be wrong. I just noticed that this is for HR20's only and I didn't check my -100.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

When reporting an issue try to remember to go into the misc. menu and generate a report, and use the report # in your posts.
I have been very remiss about doing that with this release, it just slipped my mind. Sorry.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Cyrus said:


> I think it only the downloads that are pushed to your receiver (like a national release) are listed in history. The downloads that are forced (which is the case for CE releases) aren't there.


I think you are correct, it makes sense.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Still on 0x2ED on my R22 in Middle TN.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

xmguy said:


> Still on 0x2ED on my R22 in Middle TN.


Patience, Grasshopper. It started on the west coast yesterday morning, but from todays post it seems to be slowly working its way east.


----------



## menkelis (Jun 26, 2007)

Both my HR20's received the updates early yesterday morning.

Both units also do not pass system test 100%, but fail the dish alignment test
(as with the CE version) so now that this is a "official" release should I call in
about the error now? I did not during the CE tests, just used the report tool
as I had expected CE testing to have some possible glitches and as expected
for a "CE" tester did not expect a customer service rep to help me.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I got it here.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

menkelis said:


> so now that this is a "official" release should I call in about the error now?


Yes, call it in.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I received it yesterday morning on both my HR20 and HR21


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Got it early yesterday on the HR20 in my home office. Nothing so far on the HR20 in the living room.

Odd...unless I never noticed it before, it says I have the "slimline" dish when I do not.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't get what this is. Where did this SW version come from? Was there a CE release/test cycle for this NR software? Are NRs now being rolled out without going through the CE process? What did I miss? I'm so confused.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> I don't get what this is. Where did this SW version come from? Was there a CE release/test cycle for this NR software? Are NRs now being rolled out without going through the CE process? What did I miss? I'm so confused.


I believe that all ce's are tests for the next NR. When the ce works the way it should then it becomes the NR.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Got it on two of my four 20-700s last night. Didn't recognize the eSATA on one and had to reboot both the HR and the eSATA. Normal. If this happens to you, pull the plug on both the HR and the eSATA. Plug in the eSATA and then the HR.

Checked some things and see no problems.

Rich


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

How do you run the system test? And the dish alignment test?
Thanks


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

I got overnight on my 20-100 but not on my 22-100.

The 20-100 now has a MRV option ????


----------



## labatt79 (Jan 16, 2008)

Just received in Southwest Michigan @ ~9:30. Oh ya, I have a 20-700


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I got mine this morning. It started asking me around 3 AM and I finally let it do it around 4 AM.


----------



## putty469 (Jun 5, 2007)

I got this morning and it asked me "Update now or update later". I chose later so that my kid could watch a recorded show before we left, and not a minute later it went into update mode for 15 minutes. I like the option for later, but I was hoping for 30 minutes or so before the next prompt.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

longrider said:


> I received it yesterday morning on both my HR20 and HR21


im confused:

the release notes say Receivers included in this release:
HR20-100 • HR20-700

but longrider said his *HR21* has it ?


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Got it early yesterday on the HR20 in my home office. Nothing so far on the HR20 in the living room.
> 
> Odd...unless I never noticed it before, it says I have the "slimline" dish when I do not.


Make sure you remember to take your home office with your satellite tv in it off your taxes!


----------



## richardmb (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a hr20 700 Just did a system test with mine it passed and then I got the gray screen,


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Got it here in Wisconsin. No issues yet.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> im confused:
> 
> the release notes say Receivers included in this release:
> HR20-100 • HR20-700
> ...


Nothing to be confused about .. Only the HR20-100 & HR20-700 are spooling 0x2F4 at the moment. I'm not sure when the HR21s, HR22s and HR23s will get the new firmware.


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

Does this release have the MRV client in it?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I haven't looked through the menus much, but did notice that the first System Setup and the Info & Test screens look different.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Seems to be a lot more networking settings available.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> I received it at 2:27am pst this morning.


I just got it at 3:23a.m., dangit, now I..... well


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just got a random reboot this afternoon on an HR that received the NR last night. Stayed connected to the eSATA. No harm done. All my blue rings are turned off on all four of my 20-700s all the time so that I can tell right away if I have a reboot. First time this has happened in a long, long time.

Rich


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Note... this is a very limited national release this time. I can't say when it will go to a wider group yet.


So how do they pick and choose who gets it then?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

My parents dvr got the software and I notice there is now an option to turn on multiroom dvr!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Sartori said:


> So how do they pick and choose who gets it then?


Do you really think they have a plan? :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> My parents dvr got the software and I notice there is now an option to turn on multiroom dvr!


But do it tell you how?

Rich


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

rich584 said:


> But do it tell you how?
> 
> Rich


don't know my parents used it since and probably seen the message.

MRV was automatically turned on.


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Do you really think they have a plan? :lol:
> 
> Rich


I don't know.....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Sartori said:


> I don't know.....


I guess we should be thankful they don't run an airline. :lol:

Rich


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

I got mine last night, around 10 p.m. Seems okay so far. Did notice the new System Info screen.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

0x02F5 is now spooling for HR21/22/23 and R22 receivers. It is the same as 0x02F4.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

----------------------------------------------------------------
Receivers included in this release:
HR20-100 • HR20-700
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700
HR21Pro • HR23-700
R22-100 • R22-200

0x02F4 (HR20 only) Staggered release began 4/9/09.
0x02F5 (HR21/22/23 and R22) Staggered release began 4/21/09.
----------------------------------------------------------------

Is it definitely for the HR22? 
The top list doesn't show it, but the bottom does...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BattleScott said:


> Is it definitely for the HR22?
> The top list doesn't show it, but the bottom does...


The release is as follows:

0x2F4 - HR20-100, HR20-700
0x2F5 - HR21-200, HR21-700, HR21-Pro, HR22-200, HR23-700, R22-200

The HR21-100 and R21-100 have not received a national release at this point as far as I know.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I just noticed that my two HR21-700s both received 2F5 about 3 AM this morning. All functions appear to be OK.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> The release is as follows:
> 
> 0x2F4 - HR20-100, HR20-700
> 0x2F5 - HR21-200, HR21-700, HR21-Pro, HR22-200, HR23-700, R22-200
> ...


Which list is the HR22-100 in? Just curious, that's what I have...


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

I also got the 2F5 update around 3 a.m. on both of my HR21 Pro's. Everything is working okay here.....


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I have two HR21-700s and one hr22-100. The HR21s got the update last evening, and I almost immediately noticed an improvement that will save me a lot of time and button pushing. In the previous release, the TODO list did not have the program description, so I had to press "info," and then "back" for every program listed if I wanted to see what exact episode was being shown. The descriptions are now on the list page. I have wanted this for a long time. The red (delete) button has a sub menu associated with it now, asking if you want just this episode removed form the TODO list, of the whole series, or cancel delete.

Thanks for this improvement DirecTV!


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't see the HR22-100 on any list....


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

On my HR20-100 with 0x2F4 I'm having problems with some Auto Record Series Links. On my HR20-700 they worked fine (under a CE software release), but on the NR on the HR20-100 they have problems.

*Settings:* All ARSL are set to record FIRST RUN, KUID.

*Problem 1: THE TUDORS TTITLE CCHAN 537 540 (& High-Def)*
Pressing SELECT on this item in the Prioritizer returns a list of showings from today through Saturday 5/2. The next new showing is Sunday 4/26 at 9 PM and should have been scheduled as there are no conflicts at that time. Howver, no showings are marked to be recorded. I created this ARSL Saturday 4/18 and up until mid-day Sunday 4/19, the 4/19 Sunday 9 PM showing was not scheduled to record. It only became scheduled sometime mid-day Sunday, so it's not scheduling "in advance", but waiting until very close to the next new showing.

*Problem 2: LADIES DETECTIVE AGENCY TTITLE CCHAN 501 508 (& High-Def)*
Pressing SELECT on this item in the Prioritizer returns several dozen matches from WEd 4/22 through Saturday 5/2. The next new showing is Sunday 4/26 at 8 PM, but no showings are scheduled to be recorded. As with the above ARSL, this ARSL was created Saturday 4/18 and the Sunday 4/19 showing was not scheduled until mid-day Sunday 4/19.

*Problem 3: PARTY DOWN CCHAN 518 522 TTITLE (& High-Def)*
Pressing SELECT on this item in the Prioritizer returns several dozen matches from today through Sunday 5/3. The next new showing is Friday 4/24 at 10:30 PM, but the next showing schedule to record is Saturday 4/25 at 2:17 AM. There are no conflicts that prevent the Friday 10:30 PM showing from being recorded.

On the HR20-700, the DVR properly scheduled the first new showings up to 2 weeks in advance of the next new showing, but the HR20-100 is either only scheduling the recording the same day or is scheduling a later recording than it should be.


----------



## stephenC (Jul 18, 2007)

I received the software update at 0230 hours PDT on the 21st. Didn't even know that there was a release coming. I haven't been keeping up with the threads on this site. My bad. Anyway, yesterday I ran the System Test and noticed it was new. When the test finished, I was presented with about a paragraph of information telling me that my signal strengths were low and that my dish needed re-alignment. The error code was 43-341. It advised that I call 800-DIRECTV. I did that and I now have an appointment for a dish re-alignment. Very cool. FYI, I really do have low signal strength on the 99 and 103 sats.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

What about us HR22-100s?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR21-100 and HR22-100 will get this release or one very much like it, but it's not on its way yet.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Church AV Guy said:


> I have two HR21-700s and one hr22-100. The HR21s got the update last evening, and I almost immediately noticed an improvement that will save me a lot of time and button pushing. In the previous release, the TODO list did not have the program description, so I had to press "info," and then "back" for every program listed if I wanted to see what exact episode was being shown. The descriptions are now on the list page. I have wanted this for a long time. The red (delete) button has a sub menu associated with it now, asking if you want just this episode removed form the TODO list, of the whole series, or cancel delete.
> 
> Thanks for this improvement DirecTV!


Agreed - this is a great usability improvement. I also seem to recall that this (at least the info part) is on the wishlist. Let's hope that there are a few more wishlist items addressed!

And I'm still waiting to get it.....


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> The release is as follows:
> 
> 0x2F4 - HR20-100, HR20-700
> 0x2F5 - HR21-200, HR21-700, HR21-Pro, HR22-200, HR23-700, R22-200
> ...


I now see 0x02F6 for the HR21-100 on your site Doug, while the HR21-200 and HR21-700 are still showing 0x02F5. Is D* still playing with the code for this NR?

EDIT: Oops, I misread your post about the HR21-100 not getting a new NR at the time of your post. I guess 0x02F6 is it for them then. Sorry.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

I take it the HR23-700 still not getting this as of yet since I dont see it being spooled on Doug's Site.

Any reason the HR23-700 doesn't show up on Doug's site in the "summary" page that shows all the current streams for all box's in the grid? I also saw its not on the "HR" page either, just the "Home" page. Does it always run the same software as the HR21-700 as the link on the "home page" sends to that box's stream.



I just got a brand new HR23-700 and it downloaded 02CB on start up.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> HR21-100 and HR22-100 will get this release or one very much like it, but it's not on its way yet.


Damn. Shafted again.


----------



## Jweika (Mar 9, 2009)

azarby said:


> Two out of four HRs got the update today. Both HR20-700 were updated, the HR21-700 and HR23-700 were not.
> 
> Bob


Normally with oftware updates they send them out usually to one type and make of receiver at a time it is very rare for them to let all makes get a software download at the same time


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Jweika said:


> Normally with oftware updates they send them out usually to one type and make of receiver at a time it is very rare for them to let all makes get a software download at the same time


Unless they push a quickie update during prime time to fix a guide data issue...


----------



## isuquinndog (Jan 3, 2009)

Downloading 02F5 right now here in rainy Illinois. Was watching my morning SportsCenter and the message came up.

Will let you know if any thing bad happens.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

This morning, around 10:00 AM, I saw that my AM21 power light was on, but that the HR21 light was not. Hit the power button (on the remote), the HR21 lit up, and then both went dark (the TV was not on, so I don't know if there was a message). Hit the power button again and checked the setup and was greeted by "0x2f5, Today 2:26a". 

I hope this solves my freezing/stuttering problems. 

Now I'll be reading about this new release.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I got 02F5 this morning at 2:25AM in Illinois.

I like the new system test and info, but I REALLY like the much quicker speed of overall operation. Later I'll fiddle with the remote to see if the *##@#$ response on some trick play is better. Assuming it is, I can quit my nightly cussing!! 

---
Followup :

Tested the remote response for the 30-second skip. Still the same as it was. IOW, not very good.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Got 02f5 about two this afternoon,different set up menu has internal temp reading.So far everything is working fine.HR23-700


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

Got the update this morning


----------



## edlex (Jul 5, 2008)

Just got it at 10:08am est for my HR21-100 version 0x2F6. My daughter was watching her cartoons and all of a sudden screen turns blue with message new version of software detected. Had never seen that before. Usually all updates have been overnight but I guess these things get pushed randomly.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

My HR22-100 rebooted itself twice the night before last. I only happened to notice the LED ring on in the middle of the night, and reset it to off. It was back on again yesterday morning, so it must have rebooted twice. Anyway, the software version hadn't changed. That was a surprise. This morning when I woke up, the blue ring was on again, but this time, it had downloaded the new software.

What was with the reboots the day before?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That must have just been your DVR.


----------



## robq391 (Nov 6, 2007)

edlex said:


> Just got it at 10:08am est for my HR21-100 version 0x2F6. My daughter was watching her cartoons and all of a sudden screen turns blue with message new version of software detected. Had never seen that before. Usually all updates have been overnight but I guess these things get pushed randomly.


It must take 12hrs to work up the coast because 02f6 is finishing up on my hr22 right now... at least they waited til Idol was over so my wife didn't go ballistic!!!:grin:


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Excellent update! Overall speed of my HR21-200 is much much faster:joy: Browsing through VOD is now a breeze rather than a clunky patience testing experience.


----------



## denniscomfort (Apr 19, 2009)

Is it possible for any of the rest of us to "sign up" for this beta of the multi room viewing software? Or is it too late?

thanks
dc


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

There is NO talk of this in the regular forums. Head to the CE Forum if you are interested, read the Rules, accept them and help out.


----------



## denniscomfort (Apr 19, 2009)

My apologies. I'm new here.. can you direct me to the correct CE forum/forums?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

denniscomfort said:


> My apologies. I'm new here.. can you direct me to the correct CE forum/forums?


Here you go: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

I got the update (0x02F4) at about 11:30 last night and just had the chance to use my HR21-100 for the first time since then. The speed and flawlessness is incredible. I couldn't believe how fast I was moving through pages in the guide, how fast it responded to each click of the remote, etc.
This is, by far, the best software upgrade that I've ever received. Way to go DirecTV!!!


----------



## joannel (Sep 18, 2007)

Got my 0x2f6 update on my HR22-100 at 9:25 A.M. today. The overall response time is better. Even deleting programs from my playlist, which was very slow in the past, is faster.


----------



## joannel (Sep 18, 2007)

I thought that the new update 0x02f6 was significantly faster, but it seems that it's really not that much faster, especially when dealing with my playlist. For example, it just took 8 seconds after hitting the delete now button for the show to be deleted.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Just bought a new HR22-100 at best buy last night (my first DVR from D* BTW, ditching Media Center finally...) and after about an hour of it being setup, it rebooted for 02f6. Seems slow  but otherwise working. This weekend I hope to get it on CE with my H21-200.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

My HR23-700 got the F5 update, since then the Unit has rebooted itself 2 times during the night when I am watching TV! 

Here we go again, another release, another fix for some and bugs for others, if this keeps up Directv is going to get a really reputation.


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

I have an HR21-100. 

Response to the remote on this unit has never been fast, but it is now even slower. Unacceptably slow. Painfully Slow. 

The repeated software "upgrades" that don't address the big issues (sluggish remote response, poor recording reliability and lack of DLB) are underwhelming. IMHO, the "features" being added are mostly whistles and bells of limited usefulness.

The good news is I have not had a catastrophic failure leading to a loss of all my recordings. (Knock on wood.) However, every time a new software version is rolled out, I hold my breath.

I have now spent over a year with the HR21, and am seriously underwhelmed. I look forward to trying out the new TIVO "superbox" soon.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

If you'll recall, I had one 20-700 and one 22-100 that both showed the misaligned dish message right after the NR downloaded. Today the monsoon finally ended and the 20-700 has cleared the message and now reads A-OK. That I kinda expected. 

What I also expected was that the 22 would keep on showing that message even tho my other eight all read OK. And it does show the message. The sun is shining, my dish is well aligned and it still shows the message. I gotta restart it and see if that clears it...and it cleared up. Now it wants to be connected to the Internet. So, the 20-700 was able to clear the message without a restart and the 22 wasn't. 

The other day, during the monsoon, I happened to run the system test and it came up with the misalignment message, the request for an Ethernet line and it told me that the phone line wasn't connected. Just after I went back to the show that was on, somebody called and the Caller ID on the 22 announced the call. Amazing.

Rich


----------



## Mark Jay Jones (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got an HR21-700, and it just downloaded 0x02F5 overnight. Everything seems to be working OK.

I don't know why it took so long (May 13th at about 2 am) to download this software update.


----------

